# Beethoven's 7th Cuban Style



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

This was posted on Norman Lebrecht's site. I imagine that it will cause considerable consternation and there are already lots of Ed Balls related comments.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I liked it. For me that's the dullest, dreariest part of the Beethoven 7th Symphony.

It needed some livening up!!


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Nothing but a joke of course, but rather entertaining and extremely well performed.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I liked it. For me that's *the dullest, dreariest part of the Beethoven 7th Symphony*.


For me this is the third movement.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In 1974 James Brown recorded a Salsa version of his 1956 R & B classic _Please, Please, Please_ which gave me the vapours, so I'm not sure I'm totally ready for this... :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

premont said:


> Nothing but a joke of course, but rather entertaining and extremely well performed.


These are the right words, well spoken.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I like the 2nd movement both ways. I wonder how it would sound as..........?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

premont said:


> For me this is the third movement.


I'll go along with the trio portion. Doesn't sound like Beethoven at his most inspired.

Some conductors speed up the trio, but then it sounds impatient, even grotesque.

If Beethoven had a suggestion box, I would tell him regarding his 7th symphony, keep movements 1 and 4 and ditch movement 2; also the trio from movement 3. Re-compose!!


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I'll go along with the trio portion. Doesn't sound like Beethoven at his most inspired.
> 
> Some conductors speed up the trio, but then it sounds impatient, even grotesque.


Completely agreed.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I liked it. For me that's the dullest, dreariest part of the Beethoven 7th Symphony.
> 
> It needed some livening up!!





premont said:


> For me this is the third movement.


There are no dull or dreary moments in the 7th symphony.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> There are no dull or dreary moments in the 7th symphony.


Go back and re-listen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

premont said:


> For me this is the third movement.


Yes. The third movement is dull and dreary too.

The best thing is simply to set one's device to play movements 1 and 4.

Rumor has it that at the first performance of Beethoven's 7th, the audience applauded after the second movement. The idiots in charge thought they were pleased with it and so, played it again! My interpretation is that they were so glad the dreary second movement was over, they applauded out of gratitude-sort of an early Thanksgiving. "It's over, thankfully!"

Anyhow, the Cuban deal livens up some music that badly needed it. Beethoven could be so damn square at times!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Go back and re-listen.


lol ... I have hundreds of times.


----------



## BabyGiraffe (Feb 24, 2017)

Klazz Brothers have similar albums - Mozart Meets Cuba, Classic Meets Cuba, Opera Meets Cuba and so on.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> There are no dull or dreary moments in the 7th symphony.


Spot on....................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BabyGiraffe said:


> Klazz Brothers have similar albums - Mozart Meets Cuba, Classic Meets Cuba, Opera Meets Cuba and so on.


Are they on You Tube also?


----------



## BabyGiraffe (Feb 24, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Are they on You Tube also?


You can find some of them there.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I'll go along with the trio portion. Doesn't sound like Beethoven at his most inspired.
> 
> Some conductors speed up the trio, but then it sounds impatient, even grotesque.
> 
> If Beethoven had a suggestion box, I would tell him regarding his 7th symphony, keep movements 1 and 4 and ditch movement 2; also the trio from movement 3. Re-compose!!


But the second movement is so beautiful you don't want that to be gone


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Are they on You Tube also?


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUqKpapn8AYUlAA9h-LpLBw/playlists


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BabyGiraffe said:


> You can find some of them there.





Rys said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUqKpapn8AYUlAA9h-LpLBw/playlists


Thank you both very much, highly appreciated.


----------

